
Show HN: A Git hook written in Bash for automated CHANGELOGs - Chasmo
https://github.com/MartinSeeler/auto-changelog-hook
======
brudgers
Related: [http://keepachangelog.com/](http://keepachangelog.com/)

~~~
Chasmo
This is also linked in the README.

